# emergency jump starter



## lemaymiami

Does anyone have a jump starter that they they'd recommend? Would also like to hear any on the water usage results - good, bad, or otherwise... Thanks


----------



## ibefisherman

Well, I have a Jump and Go potable jumpstart and power supply made by Whistler. Believe I got it at Walmart, don't recall price though, but not real expensive. My wife and I went bike riding one day on trails and another gentleman showed up in his monster truck and came back to a dead battery and no jumper cables. Told him what I had with me and told me it would not work. Attached the clips and jumped his truck and off he went to Walmart to get one. I have also used it to jump start other people's car with no problems. Charge the unit up at home, it has indicator lights to let you know it's fully charged and will last a long time. This unit in its package could fit into a glove box. I can't see why it wouldn't work on a boat, I take it with me on mine but have never had to use it yet. There are a ton of these out there, just have to do some research on what is best for you. Hope this helps some.
Rich


----------



## m32825

Check out Noco's product line, they do jump packs and smart chargers:

NOCO - Our Products


----------



## sjrobin

NOCO works. I have used a borrowed one and now own one, but I carry in the vehicle, not the skiff. I can pull start the F60 no problem.


----------



## coconutgroves

Bob - I bought this one a few years back and I love it:









DBPOWER DJS50 800A 18000mAh Portable Car Jump Starter


DBPOWER 800A Peak 18000mAh Portable Car Jump Starter (up to 7.2L Gas/5.5L Diesel Engine) Portable Battery Booster with Smart Charging Port, Compass, LCD Screen & LED Flashlight.




dbpowershop.com





I've used it to jump my truck and boat a few times. I fish some mornings where it dips into the 40s at night - cranking a cold engine needs more amps, so I add the box to crank it over.

It also has USB ports, lights, etc. On the recent Texas winter storm, we were fortunate to only lose power at the very beginning for only about 7 hours - I used this to recharge my phones. It also keeps a charge for a long time.


----------



## hipshot

I keep a NOCO aboard and have used it several times to jump my outboard and others. It holds a charge well (I check it periodically and it's always at 100%) and has USB ports to charge phones, etc. You can also use it to start your outboard, then top off the charge through a USB port once the engine's running. It's much lighter and more compact than a lot of the old school jump boxes. I believe mine's a GB40. Supposed to have enough grunt to start a V8, although I haven't tried that. When my Odyssey cranker died recently I hooked up the GB40 and it spun my Honda 30 like a top. I'd buy it again.


----------



## Water Bound

The NOCO GB40 fired my 90SHO up no problem! As other have said they are also useful for charging phone etc


----------



## fjmaverick

Not a jumper but I use a ctek battery charger for my vehicles. Really nice chargers that you can add a quick connect to the battery.


----------



## noeettica

NOCO is great but my Harbor freight lithium seems to work OK


----------



## Scott

m32825 said:


> Check out Noco's product line, they do jump packs and smart chargers:
> 
> NOCO - Our Products


That’s what I have. Last summer we dry camped too long and killed our RV house battery. Jump started the Onan generator just fine. Also used it on the Jeep once. It’s Always on the boat but never had to use it there.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Another vote for the NOCO.


----------



## NealXB2003

Ive got a noco gb40. Ive used it to start my boats..... up to my 250XS merc. Plus ATV's and my wife's car.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

NealXB2003 said:


> Ive got a noco gb40. Ive used it to start my boats..... up to my 250XS merc. Plus ATV's and my wife's car.


That GB40 will crank a Powerstroke or Cummins no problem.


----------



## lemaymiami

I'm looking at the NOCO GB40 myself but wondered if something a bit smaller would do the job.. Every small skiff has plenty of room... until you start using it day after day - then you really want something (one more thing...) that's small - if it will work. The NOCO unit I mentioned would be ideal for a truck wonder if something a bit smaller might do the trick...


----------



## Water Bound

Since the GB40 at 7.7" x 3.2" is not much bigger than a smartphone, and the GB20 is the same size, I don't know how much smaller you will find. 



lemaymiami said:


> I'm looking at the NOCO GB40 myself but wondered if something a bit smaller would do the job.. Every small skiff has plenty of room... until you start using it day after day - then you really want something (one more thing...) that's small - if it will work. The NOCO unit I mentioned would be ideal for a truck wonder if something a bit smaller might do the trick...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Water Bound said:


> Since the GB40 at 7.7" x 3.2" is not much bigger than a smartphone, and the GB20 is the same size, I don't know how much smaller you will find.


Can’t get much smaller!


----------



## verystrange

Another vote for NOCO GB40


----------



## LtShinysides

These are the cheap ones I always carry on my boat and atv. I have a slightly larger one in my truck, though it's only a 4.0 and the small one could probably jump it fine. Has gotten me out of a pinch more than once. As others stated, it can also charge your phone which is always nice.


----------



## DBStoots

lemaymiami said:


> Does anyone have a jump starter that they they'd recommend? Would also like to hear any on the water usage results - good, bad, or otherwise... Thanks


Bob, my son gave me an Anti-Gravity Batteries Micro-Start XP-3 jump starter/personal power supply a few years ago. I think it just may be what you are looking for. It can be used to jump-start cars, trucks, boats, etc. and will also charge two USB devices at once. It can be used on engines up to 5.7 liter V-8 and has 200A starting current/400A peak. The unit measures about 6x3x1 inch and weighs around 12 oz. I seem to recall it was developed for military use before being marketed to the public. I think they run around $150.


----------



## CKEAT

Noco here as well


----------



## junkin35

My Noco HB40 stays in a small bag in my console year round. Never falls below 75%.
It has started diesels at the ramp and tractors at the camp. Saved me more than once when the camper battery died and the power jack wouldn't move. Yammi 70 2-stroke doesn't phase it. $100 Academy online, if you can't find one local. 
I won't be without it.


----------



## tailchaser16

We carry a Weego when we do multiple day trips in the Glades. Never had to use it on the boat, but, it jumped a guy’s Chevy Tahoe one day that was stranded at the ramp.









Weego 44s Jump Starter | 440 Cranking Amps | Advanced Voltage Design


Our All-New Weego 44s lithium jump starter delivers 440 cranking amps in an ultra-compact design weighing less than one pound.




myweego.com


----------



## finbully

Bob have you considered a switch to use a TM battery? My bass boat has that set up. My flats boat is also wired that way with a Perko switch.


----------



## lemaymiami

That's actually how I've been set up for years... My recent "motor troubles" weren't caused by the motor at all - it was actually the ground bar for every electrical circuit on my skiff... It was going bad - then shut down entirely so literally none of my batteries worked and we thought it was the battery switch.. 

I now have a dedicated, big single pole ground for the skiff - much, much better. That's why I'm looking for a portable jumper... "in case..."


----------



## hipshot

As unobtrusive as the GB40 (and the other newer generation jump boxes) is, not carrying one just doesn't make much sense. Especially when it can recharge your phone, spotlamp, and other accessories. Most of us are probably alike in that we've jumped others' boats and trucks off more than our own. But I'd much rather jump a guy off and send him toward the ramp, than take the time out of my day to tow him in to the ramp.


----------



## m32825

Bob,

I don't know if this thread helped with *your* decision, but I have a shiny new Noco GB40 in my boat now. I'm that guy who reads threads with increasing interest until it ends up costing money. Thanks for starting it, I think... 🙂

-- Carl


----------



## lemaymiami

Cool.. the way I’ve been running lately I go home talking to myself... Glad someone benefited.

Today I worked out of Chokoloskee and in a northwest wind - that really howled in the afternoon. I have two more days on that side of the Park and I’m hoping for at least one good weather day...


----------



## finbully

Yep, as you know that wind blew (pardon the pun) my trip. Went to CR instead and it was a muddy mess too.


----------



## lemaymiami

Bringing back this thread for a bit of FYI... Bought a NOCO GB 40... It specifically says in the instructions that come with it “lead acid batteries only”... Something to consider for anyone thinking about lithium [email protected]


----------



## jay.bush1434

coconutgroves said:


> Bob - I bought this one a few years back and I love it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBPOWER DJS50 800A 18000mAh Portable Car Jump Starter
> 
> 
> DBPOWER 800A Peak 18000mAh Portable Car Jump Starter (up to 7.2L Gas/5.5L Diesel Engine) Portable Battery Booster with Smart Charging Port, Compass, LCD Screen & LED Flashlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbpowershop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it to jump my truck and boat a few times. I fish some mornings where it dips into the 40s at night - cranking a cold engine needs more amps, so I add the box to crank it over.
> 
> It also has USB ports, lights, etc. On the recent Texas winter storm, we were fortunate to only lose power at the very beginning for only about 7 hours - I used this to recharge my phones. It also keeps a charge for a long time.


I have 2 of those. One in my Jeep and one in my skiff. I’ve jumped a buddy with a Yammie F250 no problem. Should spin the flywheel off my little Zuke 60


----------



## Smackdaddy53

lemaymiami said:


> Bringing back this thread for a bit of FYI... Bought a NOCO GB 40... It specifically says in the instructions that come with it “lead acid batteries only”... Something to consider for anyone thinking about lithium [email protected]


If that is really an issue you could (in an emergency) disconnect your leads under the cowling, directly jump the engine with the jump starter then connect the cables while the engine is running.
Another option is disconnect the battery cables from the battery and jump the wires there then reconnect.


----------



## NealXB2003

On some of the early EFI hi-perf Mercs, that would destroy the ECU. Many bit the dust from a poor battery connection. No battery led to an over voltage condition in the ECU. Your mileage may vary with other motors.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

If my house lithiums draw down below 2 volts I take an Optima and jump them through it with jumper cables. They haven’t blown up on me yet.


----------



## Ben Sheppard

Bob 
I have the DBPower, been using it for 5 years or so and still performing well. Small and really holds a charge. Lots of new, smaller units to chose from.


----------



## lemaymiami

On that night, when my ground went bad (and I couldn't figure it out....), a good friend brought me out a good battery, we hooked it directly to my motor leads, fired up and ran the ten miles from the middle of Whitewater back to the ramp at Flamingo... Of course I was running blind - and without lights since nothing electrical was working (and the batteries on board, with the exception of that good battery which was only connected to my motor were all run down to almost completely discharged... That bad ground didn't allow my motor to charge anything... 

Fast forward back to today and I do have that NOCO on board as a confidence builder as well as a new ground entirely (I learned the hard way that my ground bar was simply bad). We replaced it with a simple, heavy grounding post - much less likely to go bad over time the way that bar did... Just one more lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## mro

lemaymiami said:


> Just one more lesson learned


I've been planning to add an extra battery switch from the trolling motor batteries to be able to start the outboard.
After reading the above, might be a good idea to get one those jumper packs too...


----------



## lemaymiami

I went years and years with two batteries using a standard Perko battery switch, having zero problems... If my starting battery was low (or went bad...) it was a simple matter to either combine batteries (the switch set to "both") or the switch set to #2 battery...). Once the rig was started and running I then switched back to battery #1 and the run out to where we needed to be would charge up the weak battery... If that didn't hold (and I needed to use two batts for starting on more than one occasion - it was time to replace my starting battery). All of those years, and still today, my cranking batt was a group 24, the deep cycle battery (battery #2 on the switch...) a group 27... Remember as well that if you ever combined batteries, once you achieve a start you need to revert back to only having a single battery on line.. That way if one battery goes bad you still should have a good battery in reserve...

All bets are off, though, if your ground goes bad since first the batts will draw down (they won't charge without a good ground) and all of a sudden you won't be able to achieve a start... That's when these new jump starters are so important when you're a long way from the ramp and no one is anywhere nearby ......


----------



## Mako 181

I agree with the Capt 

in all my years I have run 2 batteries with a switch for my starting and house batteries on my flats and offshore boats. I have never used a charger of any type on either one. I run #1 battery in the morning and #2 in the afternoon. If one battery appears to be a little week At some point during the day I will switch to the other battery to start the motor and switch back to the weak one and let the engine alternator recharge the weak battery while running to the next spot.
There is not a good reason for the one battery to become weak at any time unless you are having some kind of issue with ground connections (like said above by Capt Bob or there is something draining the battery down or it’s just a battery that has lived it’s life out. 
I will never run the boat with the battery switch in the “ALL” position. If you do that and are having an external unusual draw on the battery they both will be dead in no time and you will be up the creek without a paddle so to speak.

To add to all this if I do have a “weak” battery at some point during the day I will disconnect it once I am home and do a load test on it. If it shows any signs that it may be “weak” or defective it will not be charged - it will be replaced immediately.

My trolling motor batteries (24 volt) are stand alone with only the trolling motor connected to them. Nothing else. These batteries get charged by an on board minn Kota charger when I get home or to a hotel and plug in the charger.


----------



## skinnydip

Bob used my noco 3 times yesterday on trip still had 50% battery very small and light highly rec


----------



## jesseoshea

Noco has treated me well. Found mine at Costco. Make sure to charge it occasionally even if not used!


----------



## mro

I actually have been reading the installation manual for the Min Kota 24v trolling motor.
It has a circuit with a fuse to help protect the "computer" and hooking up one of the trolling motor batteries the "wrong way" so you can jump the house battery to start your outboard can damage the trolling motor.
They didn't go into detail of why it can damage the trolling motor other than say it will void the warranty but. I think I'll just go pick up one of those jump starter packs instead.


----------



## MartinK

I've always used a house battery along with a dedicated starting battery and circuitry that can be switched. Added to that I have a voltage sensitive relay to keep my house battery charged once the started battery is full, so I have never seen the need for one in my boat... My bike however... Almost impossible to push start. I've long considered getting a jump battery for it. Looks like it's time for some shopping.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

A word of caution. 
I kept one in my f150 console so I’d have it handy.
I left it plugged in to keep it charged at all times. On a long drive one day I could smell plastic burning. Opened up the console and the charger had over heated the unit snd it was melting right there in my console. 
I now keep my new one in the truck but only charge it at home occasionally. It’s surprising how long it holds 90% plus charge.
Oh yeah. I even jumped a small dozer with it one time. 
they pack a good punch despite being small.


----------

